# Cupholder for Peugeot boxer cab - A solution?



## twosugars (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been searching the internet for a cup holder for the cab of my parents autocruise starblazer (2005) and had no joy at all.

I drive a small vw t4 motorhome and have a cupholder that fits into the ashtray. This is the one;

Cup Holder VW T4 1996 to 2003 - J20110, - :: Just Kampers

I found that by bending the metal tongue slightly it fitted to the lip of the cubby hole under the dashboard and is easily removed when not in use. It does not protrude too much and does not interfere with any cab controls.

At £29 its not cheap but it does work!


















Diy fans could also find these photos useful...


----------



## GRWXJR (Nov 5, 2014)

*Cup holder*

My cupholder might prove to be a handy tip if you can find somewhere to affix it...

I use a Bicycle Water Bottle Holder!

Mine is the plastic frame type (cheapo and flexible rather than the steel wire type so it doesn't scratch my insulated travel mug).  Handles 500ml water bottles etc. just as well as the travel mug and is nice and secure, and dead easy to place and remove your drink from

Mine is fixed to the inside trim of the the windscreen pillar in the corner of the dash on my LDV, in nice and easy reach, while luckily not obscuring the view while driving!

There was nowhere else my dashboard layout etc. could accommodate a more 'normal' cup holder, so I had to get creative, and luckily it works better than any other cupholder I've ever used.


----------



## redskel (Nov 5, 2014)

tidy idea


----------



## The laird (Nov 5, 2014)

I got two of Internet (type r) for a few quid that sit in the face vents of heater system do and have done very well ,sprung loaded at the rear so no spill ages


----------

